# T-shirt pics (scratching head)???



## Iluvemturts (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, so after some whining I got my T-shirt. 
Now to come up with something funny while wearing the shirt....Hmmmm

I must have gotten the directions wronge or I was on the phone while driving....but I thought I was at a Reptile event
[IMG=640x480]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/ILUVENTURTS/100_1058.jpg[/IMG]

 I spent some $$ anyhow lol.
Tracy


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 6, 2008)

way to advertise even if you weren't at a reptile event.


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2008)

nice photo! and nice shirt!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tracy cant see the pic or a link to it.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, Tracy I can see the pic now. Great shirt. Great Pic.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 6, 2010)

T-SHIRTS ARE FOR SALE!!!! CHECK OUT THE HOMEPAGE FOR THE LINK!!!


----------

